# Lizards > Chameleons >  My Chameleons are hatching.

## boasandballs

It has been a long time waiting and lots of clutches went bad but I finaly did it.

----------

_zackw419_ (01-14-2010)

----------


## Kuba

Nice chameleons, i like the one with the straight tale.

----------


## joepythons

Well congrats  :Good Job:

----------


## Mitch21

That's amazing! Congrats!

----------


## dr del

Cute as all get go,  :Very Happy: 

I had the pleasure of looking after a friends collection one holiday season while his baby panthers were hatching - never have I been closer to cuteness overload.  :Very Happy: 

Congratulations.  :Salute: 


dr del

----------


## boasandballs

thanks all,  they are so cute.  Everyday I have another one or two hatch.  It's kind of like Christmas everyday.

----------


## warman0712

Oh My God. There soooo small. Ive never seen baby chameleons before. There soooo cool.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

I've never seen baby Chams either, they are really precious.

----------


## boasandballs

Yes, they are so small.  I can't see if they are eating, it is driving me crazy.  I think for the first 3 I have already fed off 1/2 of the fruit fly culture already.

----------


## Fallguy

Cute little buggers!! :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Teresa

I am so glad these guys are coming out they are so cute. They remind me of their dad. I was so glad to see my little boy did such a good job now for the rest to come out. Any more today? I love the pictures they are great. They are eating. you may not beable to tell but they are I seen little cham poo in the cage.

----------

_boasandballs_ (01-11-2010)

----------


## boasandballs

> I am so glad these guys are coming out they are so cute. They remind me of their dad. I was so glad to see my little boy did such a good job now for the rest to come out. Any more today? I love the pictures they are great. They are eating. you may not beable to tell but they are I seen little cham poo in the cage.


Yes they are sooo cute.  Thanks Teresa for the great chameleons.

----------


## boasandballs

> I am so glad these guys are coming out they are so cute. They remind me of their dad. I was so glad to see my little boy did such a good job now for the rest to come out. Any more today? I love the pictures they are great. They are eating. you may not beable to tell but they are I seen little cham poo in the cage.


2 more came out tonight, Cory said he saw one eat.  But they are so small, I can't see them eat.

----------


## Teresa

I thought they were. They are so little its hard to tell. I am so happy for you!!

----------


## BPelizabeth

They are sooooooo cute...I cant even stand it!  Such ity ity bitys...love them...I think I need to swing by and kiss them on the nose!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boasandballs

I know what you mean.  I am afraid I will want to keep them all.

----------


## Derrick13

Wow thats awsome congrats! I have heard that chamelions are hard to keep, you must have mad skill to pull off those cute little guys. :Very Happy:

----------


## twistedtails

Congrats!  I will PM you with my address so you can send me a pair! :Wink:

----------


## Beardedragon

> They are sooooooo cute...I cant even stand it!  Such ity ity bitys...love them...I think I need to swing by *and kiss them on the nose!!*


Id be afraid of breakng them, or breathing them in  :Very Happy: 

Awesome picture, HOTM winner for sure!

----------

_boasandballs_ (01-13-2010)

----------


## boasandballs

omg, remember when I said I wanted to keep them all.  Well scratch that.  There were 10 yesterday morning in the egg box and 6 more that night.  I think I got out 3 mid day.  Then I got up today to another 5.  

Now, all I can think of is fruit flies.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Oh my gosh!!! I love those guys! I have always thought there is not much that compares to the cuteness of baby Chameleons.    :Razz:

----------


## SNIKTTIME

Really nice, there is nothing like watching little lizards poking their heads out of the egg for the first time.

----------


## cweimer4

So cute! I had no idea they were so tiny when they were babies!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

cute little veil....

----------


## Vixey

So cute!

----------


## BrianaK

ahh, so tiny!  :Very Happy:

----------


## The Hedgehog

Great pictures, and even better looking babies.

----------

